# Emma part 2..



## loon

We had some good fun today ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands

Great day for sure, is that your tree stand?

swampy


----------



## Dix

You work her to hard Loon


----------



## PapaDave

Yeah Dixie, but at least he gave her a beer once the trailer was loaded.  %-P


----------



## rottiman

Welcome back Emma, we missed you................................


----------



## fredarm

Beautiful dog, beautiful pictures.  I love the one with her head on the box on the back of the ATV.  That's a happy dog.


----------



## Gary_602z

Does she have the same temperament as a Golden Retriever? Sure looks like one in the face! Our GoldenDoodles mom was from England and had just about the same coloring.

Gary


----------



## loon

Thanks gang..

Pretty sure its the grandkids of the owner of the farm i am cutting on swampy..but not sure as the old fella doesnt remember who owns it? lol.
it is on the land where i have been cutting in the swamp but its very wet right now so i am up in the dry woods.

She is a Pyrenees Gary and very laid back  ;-) 

loon


----------



## begreen

Did ya take Emma and Buddy out to look at stoves?


----------



## loon

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Did ya take Emma and Buddy out to look at stoves?



Sure did! and had them bring their cheque books  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## loon

Grabbed some more wood yesterday and here are the pair of them unloading..

and pretty sure Buddy doesnt care too much for Murphy's old zapper collar :D

loon


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

loon said:


> .
> 
> She is a Pyrenees Gary and very laid back ;-)


 
I might be bringing one home next weekend.


----------



## loon

I cant get the hang of the new board? But good for you Kathleen!

Be careful though as they are a 'different' breed.. Murphy was the best dog i have ever owned,but he was also way too over protective of me..was by my side all the time, but i think he thought i was one of his flock :D

Here he is playing with Emma last year 







And here he is with his ThunderJacket on cause he was scared of lightning..HaHa..Didnt work


----------



## HollowHill

Loon, thanks for posting a pic of Buddy, I was feeling deprived.  I know, I know, I'm addicted to cuteness


----------



## loon

Poor ole Buddy has some bottom teeth issues Hollow  but he is always good for a pose


----------



## Pallet Pete

Loon I love those pics very nice wood piles and dogs! 

Pete


----------



## loon

Thanks Pete..We do have fun for sure


----------



## HollowHill

loon said:


> Poor ole Buddy has some bottom teeth issues Hollow  but he is always good for a pose


Issues? Issues???? What issues? They look just right to me  Buddy is lucky that my arm doesn't reach all the way to Canada, for sure I'd be petting him incessantly :D He is just too irresistible for his own good


----------



## firefighterjake

Oh . . .  that one pic of Murphy playing with Emma certainly shows him in a whole other light . . . he looks a bit scary there.


----------



## loon

I just deleted everything i put up?

but here we are today after replacing the brakes on the truck 

loon

jake..looks bad but he never hurt Emma..


----------



## thewoodlands

Nice pics Loon.

zap


----------



## loon

Thanks zap..we finished stacking the locust yesterday and with the truck back on the road, i will be picking up my new T5 woodstove tomorrow 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands

Just looked on the website, nice stove Loon.

zap


----------



## loon

Wont be installed right away but justa itching for the summer to get over with 

Terry


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel




----------



## PapaDave

Hahaha, I like the middle pic Kathleen.
Are you his/her new owner? Rescue?


----------



## loon

Good for you Kathleen   and good looking pups for sure...

loon


----------



## firefighterjake

Is Buddy wearing a bell now?


----------



## loon

No i had to take it off jake as he wouldnt move with it on


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

That's my new chicken guardian.   I was having trouble with neighbor dogs.     A big skinny raggedy pup pulled out of a tiny pen in a Tennessee 'holler.   No manners at all, but sweet as heck.


----------



## Jack Straw

I think my cat looks like Emma......this is Dusty and he didn't care for the flash!


----------



## loon

Yes he does jack..


----------



## loon

Went and marked some tree's earlier and got very lucky as Emma was doing her usual walkabout and when she got back to me she had 'one' single porcupine quil up her nose 

she came up and sat down waiting for me to pull it out..

This picture was before the trouble started  
loon


----------



## Jack Straw

OUCH


----------



## Dix

That's awesome, K 

Mr. Murphy, visiting the Dixiette (who was Murph sitting) whilst I was down the road from Gamma's house, unbeknownst to either Gamma or I until after the fact


----------



## loon

Me and Emma got a few loads done today


----------



## thewoodlands

Looks good Loon, did you take the quil out yourself?

zp


----------



## loon

Yes i did zap but it took 2 pulls 

Was out in the woods yesterday and still having problems with the trespassers 

So i set up a little bait and a cheap game camera


----------



## Flatbedford

Maybe  put a schmeer of peanut butter on it too.


----------



## loon

Wonder if horses like peanut butter flatbed? 






Pretty sure this is the same doe, caught her the other day pulling out the driveway going to work in the same field 











And Mrs loon would like a sitting area over in the wood lot..Man-Oh-Man!! a 24ft small maple is a @#!%$ to get on a trailer by yourself 

will post a couple of pics on the plan for it in a bit..

loon


----------



## loon

Gonna need about another 70ft to finish the perimeter


----------



## rottiman

Glad to see the "Foreman" all dressed in white keeping and eye on the operations LOL.  Wonder if Miss Doe has a small one hiding in the area?


----------



## loon

Not sure about the deer rotti as i havent seen any little tracks? and Emma does run a tight ship


----------



## loon

Just went and grabbed the camera rotti and guess what? 

Will throw them out some more apples tomorrow..

loon


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Still too early for the dropping of fawns. I probably won't put a camera out for another month or more.


----------



## thewoodlands

Nice pics Loon,looks like your staying busy.

zap


----------



## loon

Thinking a yearling Savage? Nice to see them back around here for sure 

loon


----------



## loon

Will post a couple pictures of whats going on around here in a bit zap


----------



## rottiman

loon said:


> Just went and grabbed the camera rotti and guess what?
> 
> Will throw them out some more apples tomorrow..
> 
> loon


 Definitely looks like a very late arrival fawn from  late summer or early fall.   no wonder the old girl is sticking close.


----------



## loon

Started the other day with my buddies 'split down the middle' Locust and finished up today..











Pretty close to the grain shed but the tractor and steel cable did its job 






Then we came back over to the house and had round 2 with the Maple in my backyard.

Emma and Buddy had to help out though 











loon


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Other than "chicken guarder," mine is the official guest greeter.


----------



## loon

Cool picture kathleen and good to see its doing well at the house 

Whats his/her name?

Terry


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

loon said:


> Whats his/her name?
> 
> Terry


  We picked him up on the way home from a conference where I got to hear one of my heroes speak---E.O. Wilson, so he is named Wilson.    We like scientist names for our dogs.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

loon said:


> Thinking a yearling Savage? Nice to see them back around here for sure
> 
> loon


 
No doubt a fawn that was born late last year. We had 3 of them hanging around all winter and they weren't much bigger than some of the neighborhood dogs. But then, for the last several years we've seen fawns born in August. Never used to see that but now getting more common. That does not leave much time for growth before winter sets in. This winter? No problems for them except for dogs and coyotes.


----------



## thewoodlands

Great pics Loon. The many years I coached hockey the one thing I always enjoyed while traveling the roads in Canada were the older stone houses, each one seemed a bit different in looks.

I always think Canada preserves their older buildings & houses better than the United States.

zap


----------



## loon

Thanks zap, think i mentioned before that the original house was built back in the 1850s there abouts and the limestone was taken from their property, which sounded like a major chore for sure 

Coyotes are a big problem here Dennis..

loon


----------



## loon

Just got in from over on the farm and Buddy is pretty happy about it i guess? 

Man he has to go see the dentist 

loon


----------



## loon

Spent the cold crappy day around the house but the pair of them had a good time


----------



## thewoodlands

Same over here Loon, went to breakfast then for a ride,pushed in a couple loads of Cherry then hooked the plow up to the old green truck(hope to sell) so I never made it back in the woods.

The wind did cut right through you, looks like the trees will have to wait until next week.

zap


----------



## loon

Me and Emma had the same problem tonite zap, but looking good for the next few days 

loon


----------



## rottiman

Man, I can never get over how expressive her face is


----------



## Flatbedford

rottiman said:


> Man, I can never get over how expressive her face is


 
She looks sad.


----------



## loon

We were having a good time guys..But pouring rain  

loon


----------



## tfdchief

Always enjoy your pic loon.


----------



## thewoodlands

Nice pics Loon, looks like next week will be a better week. Looks like it's time that I start cutting during the week, mill on the weekends.

zap


----------



## loon

Thanks guys..Was gonna stain the house this weekend zap, but pretty cool for that..so i guess i will have to go in the woods and cut some wood 

loon


----------



## Jack Straw

Ha! love that dog....was she listening to the boom box? The little dog is cool also


----------



## loon

We were back down at the cemetary yesterday pulling trees and building a laneway to the grove of Locust that has to be cleared out  First i heard of it yesterday morning? and its going to take quite awhile 
They are running out of room and expanding the property..

Emma didnt make it down jack as there was quite abit of machinery running around, but she will help me out today figuring out what just has to be done 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here are some Poplar that blew down in a storm last year.

loon






By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/loon2012 at 2012-04-28


----------



## thewoodlands

How many are clearing the trees at the cemetary? Looks like a nice day for working, are you going to burn the Poplar?

zap


----------



## loon

Just me i guess zap?

poplar is going to a couple other farms who dont mind burning it..


----------



## thewoodlands

Looks like you should get some nice wood from it.

zap


----------



## mfglickman

Beautiful Pyr! Where we walk we see 2 Pyrs, a boy who's very suspicious of strangers/strange dogs and a girl who's sweet as pie (they walk together). Would love to figure a way to get a picture of all 4 dogs together - white Pyrs and black Newfs - do people tell you all the time they've seen "black ones"? Cause I get the "white ones" comment all the time with the Newfs.


----------



## loon

Thanks mfg, Those 2 sound the same as Murphy and Emma  and no i havent heard the black one 'yet' 

Ya zap its looking good down there 

loon


----------



## loon

Just came back up from the property and its looking real good 

 But the Blackflies are no fun at all 

zap..our leeks are about the same right now also...


loon and Emma 









By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/loon2012 at 2012-05-04






By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/loon2012 at 2012-05-04






By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/loon2012 at 2012-05-04


----------



## thewoodlands

Looks great Loon, I'll find out tomorrow how the black flies are over here.
zap


----------



## loon

Pretty windy and cool over here so the flies aint so bad today 

New Toy on the farm  My Buddy's grandson bought this and its the cats ass 

loon





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## thewoodlands

Nice equipment Loon, what type of wood is it?

zap


----------



## loon

Its that Poplar down from the cemetery zap..

fun machine for sure 

loon


----------



## rottiman

Now thats the "Cats AZZ".................first class piece of kit.


----------



## loon

Its a very nice piece of machinery rotti 

Think Cowboy Billy has one also up on the board 

loon


----------



## loon




----------



## loon




----------



## loon

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I am still doing something wrong with everything? camera? lights? whatever? but here we are warming up tonight 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands

Fire looks good Loon, the dogs are loving it.  Damp day over here, holding off on the fire until tomorrow.

zap


----------



## loon

Same again tonite zap  and not sure what she tree'd here? 







By at 2012-05-11


----------



## thewoodlands

The little guy in for backup?

zap


----------



## loon

She cant move anywhere without that little black fella RIGHT in that spot


----------



## GAMMA RAY

loon said:


> She cant move anywhere without that little black fella RIGHT in that spot


 
Typical male....


----------



## Flatbedford

He's gonna need a couple phone books!


----------



## rottiman

Always remember..............THINK BIG !!


----------



## loon

He probably wouldnt mind one of these 






Byat 2012-05-13


----------



## loon

Still working on the Man Cave, which i think i lost?   






By  at 2012-05-13


----------



## GAMMA RAY

loon said:


> He probably wouldnt mind one of these
> 
> Byat 2012-05-13


Wow! no more straining...no more jumping...fast easy assembly....plush...sheepskin look (and prolly feel too)...
tell me that lil bugger would not love one of those loon...


----------



## PapaDave

Ours dachsies used one of those for a few years. Lightweight, but gooder enough for them.
Seems like they took the cover and made it into a chewy.


----------



## loon

He's had one for awhile Gamma, just to get up on Mrs Loon's bed at nite 

Nothing better than a good chewy toy for them Dave 

loon


----------



## loon

Will take a picture tomorrow of what Me and Emma weedwhacked today  

loon




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dix

Does she have green feet?


----------



## thewoodlands

What & when did Emma start drinking!

zap


----------



## loon

About 35years ago and its iced tea zap   and she just loves running through the gardens Dixie


----------



## loon

Just finished up over on the farm and will take another picture when everything is blooming 

loon





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## loon

Good ol Buddy followed Emma last nite out to the back 40  couldnt find him with the big hay   so now he is back on the bell, but wont move with it on 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And not sure what she is looking for here? 






By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/loon2012 at 2012-05-31


----------



## tfdchief

loon said:


> Just finished up over on the farm and will take another picture when everything is blooming
> 
> loon


What a beautiful place! I could sit there a spell.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Great pictures- very distracting while I'm at work. There's a good chance we're adopting a small dog from the shelter on Sunday. 3 little guys here- could be bonkers


----------



## loon

ya its a very nice place chief  And sounds like your gonna be busy Adios 

Buddy is into stealing kleenex now


----------



## rottiman

The bite marks on the tissue are gonna give him away every time  LOL


----------



## loon

Did you get that big storm today rotti?

Emma was content in the carport


----------



## HollowHill

loon said:


> ya its a very nice place chief  And sounds like your gonna be busy Adios
> 
> Buddy is into stealing kleenex now


Not stealing, loon, using.  Big difference.  Bud's merely being civilized, altho Emma looks like she is trying to pretend she doesn't know him


----------



## rottiman

loon said:


> Did you get that big storm today rotti?
> 
> Emma was content in the carport


 
Nope Loon, it missed us. Seems alot of the rain has been just south and east of us. We have actually been quite dry up until a couple of days ago. I haven't stuck my nose out the door since I got home from the hospital last friday @ noon.


----------



## loon

She's got company tonite gang..and aint liking it 






Byat 2012-06-08


----------



## rottiman

She really dosen't look overly "happy" about the whole thing.  Could see her walking away  to find a spot to lay down til the crowd disperses.  The Jack Russell  looks like he would be the instigator of anything the other three might choose to get involved in............LOL


----------



## loon

Oh he's a ripper rotti 

Mrs loon put the table up to keep them off the couch 





Uploaded with http://imageshack.us


----------



## rottiman

O.M.G. ...............LOL, the only name you could pin on that crew is the............."WRECKING SQUAD"


----------



## GAMMA RAY

That is a bunch of hooligans loon....no good can come outta that Even Emma got in on the actioney...


----------



## thewoodlands

Loon,you have to teach Emma how to hose down the company.
zap


----------



## loon

They have gone home now and i think Emma is pretty happy about losing Jake 






Jasper was a laid back pup 






We had fun with them this weekend 

loon


----------



## rottiman

Jasper MUST be a "laid back" type if'n he has to put up with Jake everyday.......................LOL  I can see where EMMA will sleep good tonight.


----------



## loon

That little fella never quit rotti


----------



## rottiman

Loon, they never do.  They are like little power dynamos.  You either keep him occupied or they drive you bonkers.  I get a headache just standing there watching em'.......................LOL


----------



## tfdchief

The Jack Russel looks like my Oggie when she was young. Here she is working on a squirrel.
All here brown has turned white and she has really slowed down. I am afraid she is going to break my heart one day. We are such good buddies. She is about 12 and it breaks my heart to see her slow down. She used to give the squirrels and anything else on four legs a run for their money.


----------



## Dix

Damned terriorists. Always instigating!


----------



## loon

Big trouble with Mrs Loon coming out to the fields today  

Buddy fell off the bike and she panicked then took out the Locust 

Me and Emma let it ride 

loon


----------



## tfdchief

Hope Buddy is OK.


----------



## thewoodlands

Is that this years wood Loon?

zap


----------



## loon

I think he jumped and ran chief? he's fine 






Thats kinda a privacy fence zap, so will rebuild and give it a couple years 

loon


----------



## tfdchief

loon said:


> I think he jumped and ran chief? he's fine
> 
> Thats kinda a privacy fence zap, so will rebuild and give it a couple years
> 
> loon


That wood stack will heal a lot easier than Buddy. Glad he is OK!


----------



## loon

Big heat over here and the littla fella had to go get a haircut 

He does have to go the vets Monday Chief as he ended up hurting his back leg


----------



## rottiman

OMG, Buddy dosen't look like the same pup with the summer dew.  hope the foot thing is minor.  hot as it is up here, Bear keeps his movin around to a minimum these days.  Hard to tolerate the heat wearin fur.........................................


----------



## loon

Dont blame Bear one bit rotti 

Dumbass me has been on an open Tractor the last week and a half and still have another 60 acres to finish  

I think Emma stepped on Buddy and we kinda have it down to a toe?


----------



## Delta-T

Buddy has a great smile. Get that guy in a commercial.


----------



## loon

Mrs Loon had to take him to the vets today as it is getting worse..

Ends up Buddy has Legg–Calvé–Perthes disease  

We are going to be talking to the Vet again today to make a time for his surgery..

--------------------------------------
Osteonecrosis of the femoral head of young, small breed dogs (LCP disease) was first described in veterinary literature by Tutt in 1935:[15] he described the disease, as did Waldenstromin (1909) in humans,[16] Toy and small breeds, particularly Toy Poodles, Yorkshire Terriers, Pugs, Jack Russell Terriers, and Dachshunds can be affected. LCP disease is an osteonecrosis of the femoral head in small breed dogs, usually those weighing less than 12 kg. There seems to be no *** predilection in the dog as contrasted to humans, in whom an 80% male incidence of the disease is evident. As in children, however, the condition is usually unilateral, with only about 10% to 15% incidence of bilateral disease. The age of onset varies between 4 months and 12 months, with a peak incidence at about 7 months. [17] The pathology of avascular necrosis followed by revascularization and bony remodeling of the femoral head in the dog certainly suggests a vascular etiology even though the cause of the condition is not completely understood. [18] Hip pain is usually seen by the age of 6 to 8 months.[19] The disease is bilateral in 12 to 16 percent of cases.[20] X-rays are necessary to make the diagnosis and show increased opacity and focal lysis in the head of the femur, and later in the disease, collapse and fracture of the neck of the femur. The recommended treatment is surgical removal of the head of the femur, but conservative treatment (rest, exercise restriction, and pain medication) may be effective in a limited number of cases (less than 25 percent, according to some studies).[20]


----------



## rottiman

Loon sorry to hear about little Buddy.  If you end up going the conservative route, be sure to talk to your vet about treatment incorporating Meta Cam or Rimadyl.  We have had really good results with past dogs using both.


----------



## thewoodlands

Loon sorry to hear about Buddy.

zap


----------



## loon

He's on the metacam right now and will be going for the surgery this week 

Murphy rang me up a big ass bill  But we cant not try and help this little fella out 

loon


----------



## rottiman

Kudos to you and Mrs. Loon, I'm sure it will all work out in the end........good luck to Buddy.


----------



## tfdchief

Loon, sorry to hear Buddy is hurting.  Hope everything turns out OK.  He looks like he is worth it to me!


----------



## firefighterjake

Here's to hoping Buddy makes a speedy recovery . . .


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Love the pics Loon...keep up the good work.

Sorry to hear the little guy needs surgery.   Maybe you could see if his relatives can help out with the cost.
This guy has got to be in the family...ha

Have a good one.


----------



## loon

I think thats his Uncle, Shadow? 

Thanks gang.. The vet said its not an emergency and we will be taking him in on the 26th, he is doing fine now so we arent gonna push it.

loon


----------



## rottiman

Glad to hear that things are stable for now.  give the lil guy a scratch behind the ear for me and Bear


----------



## loon

Will do rotti 

Emma thinks we are going for a run on the farm..but its 100f in the shade and she will havta wait till its cooler out


----------



## rottiman

Ah, devotion to a cause is a wonderful thing, LOL...... She looks like all is right in her world.....................Stay cool Terry, I can't wait for fall to come this
year.


----------



## loon

Buddy went through his hip thing today and is doing pretty well right now considering.. And Emma knew right away there was something up? 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands

I hope Buddy is feeling better in a hurry, nice pic Loon.

zap


----------



## ScotO

Hope your pal has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Good to see the little guy is home and on the mend.  Keep the pics coming...


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Sending kisses and hugs to Buddy....hope he has a speedy recovery...


----------



## rottiman

Good luck Buddy, You'll be up and rippin soon.


----------



## loon

Thanks gang.. He is getting around pretty well with 3 legs but we have to try and keep him quiet for 6 weeks 

He's not allowed to be outside without a leash so me and Emma have been hanging around the house by ourselves.

Gotta bad feeling its gonna take awhile for him to get all his hair back?  

loon







[URL='http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/picture1001v.jpg/']
	








[/URL]


----------



## HollowHill

Just got internet back.  So sorry to hear about Buddy's problems.  Hope he is recovering nicely.  Love the 'stache!


----------



## Shadow&Flame

That bottom pic of Emma makes me think of that Honda comercial " I Wanna Ride...I Wanna Ride...I Wanna Ride! "
Little guy will be Wild and Wooly in no time...


----------



## Flatbedford

I wish Buddy a speedy recovery.


----------



## firefighterjake

Here's to a quick recovery . . . as always I love these posts.


----------



## loon

Thanks gang 

Me and Emma were hanging out tonight as Buddy was in the house with Mrs loon 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shadow&Flame

I am guessing that Mrs. Loon either has her own quad or doesn't ride with you. Emma doesn't look like she would share...ha


----------



## loon

She wont let Buddy out with us Shadow? But  he is healing well 

loon


----------



## loon

Just something funny i found on the net 

Turn it up and watch a few times 

loon


#


----------



## loon

Finally getting a good rain here  And little Buddy is doing well gang  

He go's back to the vets Thursday to get all the stitches out..

loon


----------



## thewoodlands

Glad that buddy is able to hang with emma, nice pic Loon.

zap


----------



## rottiman

Glad to see the little gaffer getting mobile again, I know how he feels..........LOL


----------



## Flatbedford

I hope he has a complete recovery.


----------



## loon

He went to the vets yesterday gang and got the stitches out..vet said he'll be fine in no time 

Guess the little fella will always have a limp though?  

loon


----------



## loon

Did some more clear cutting today on Me and Buddy's man cave but thinking Emma isnt too impressed 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands

Looks good Loon, we finally had some nice steady rain, how about you.

zap


----------



## Dix

Glad the Bud Man is feeling better, Loon.


----------



## loon

We had a couple nice wet days zap  He's getting back to normal Dixie 

loon


----------



## loon

Went out to the cottage this weekend and the pair of them had a good time 











Also had a cool guest out on the lake 











loon


----------



## thewoodlands

Great pics Loon, you had a great weekend for it.

zap


----------



## rottiman

loon said:


> Went out to the cottage this weekend and the pair of them had a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had a cool guest out on the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loon


 Great pics Loon, always get a kick outta Buddy's smile...........LOL


----------



## loon

Meet little 'Boomerang' Rotti  Ya we had a good time zapper 

The little fella here was on the run for quite awhile and when finally caught was gonna be gone the next day  Till Mrs Loon got ahold of him.
He went to the nieces house for that weekend but she has a little jack russel that didnt want anything to do with the little guy?
So back he came to our house and is having a good time 

Loon and Boomer and Emma and Buddy


----------



## HollowHill

Emma looks worried, and rightly so.  That much cuteness, something's gotta give   Congrats, Loon.  Mrs. sure knows how to pick 'em.   Boomer looks like the perfect addition!


----------



## loon

We kinda had Emma tied up to the little guy for a bit Hollow 

Came in from work awhile ago and found this


----------



## rottiman

Yup, buds for life...............................Hope Emma can handle all the change!!


----------



## loon

Will try and get a picture rotti. But Boomer is a little rocket and she cant even come close to catching him


----------



## loon

Well its finally time to start the fall work  Me and Emma went down to another farm this morning to grab one of the wood trailers and been doing some splitting..breezy and pretty nice in the shade 





Went over to a different farm last nite and the swamp is dry with a whack of tree's that need to be helped out 

Loon


----------



## rottiman

Looks like alot of "ready to burn now" wood in that swamp.


----------



## thewoodlands

Nice pics Loon, looks like we will get rain on Tuesday so the swamp might have some water.

Loon what type of trees are the leaners?

zap


----------



## loon

Swamp Maple i think zap? gonna try and get a few out this weekend 

Theres quite a few up in the woods also rotti   Emma was busy yesterday 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands

Looks like you and Emma had a good day, how is the wind up in Kingston today?
zap


----------



## loon

Pretty crazy over here zap  You getting the same?

Great day to finish working on the carport though  Should be good for another cord and a half?

Emma and Loon


----------



## thewoodlands

It's calmed down some but expect it to pick back up when that cold front moves through.

zap


----------



## loon

Bought some new radio headphones this morning but think i lost them already?


----------



## thewoodlands

Nice day for it Loon, I think we are at about 60 degrees today. Check your weather for Tuesday, seems we have a system moving in.

zap


----------



## loon

Ya see that zap   probably change tomorrow though


----------



## rottiman

The "BOSS" looks happy sitting in the Silverado.  Didn't they do a c&w song about that one time.....?


----------



## loon

I think they did rotti? 



Emma and Boomer found a new 1cent toy today


----------



## rottiman

Loon, how's the other little lad doing?


----------



## loon

Buddy is alright when ripping with Boomer rotti?

Guess we shouldnt really be letting him do it? as he limps in the house..but good luck in stopping him .

Thanks for asking eh!

loon


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Good to see them playing....looks like they are having a blast.


----------



## loon

They all get along great Shadow 

The vet did tell us before Buddy got the operation that he would probably have a limp for life..I say it gives him character 

loon


----------



## loon

Little Buddy had a good time with the leaves today


----------



## rottiman

The eyes tell a story.  Gotta wonder whats coming next.............................!


----------



## thewoodlands

Hard frost coming Friday, he'll be in front of the stove.

zap


----------



## loon

Me and Emma picked up a new toy yesterday  Alot easier on the bike than the old one..

It says its good for 1500lb?

loon


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Nice...little dubious on the 1500lbs thou. I have one of those wagons that said 1000lbs and I loaded a few sacks of quickcrete on it and bent the axle...was only 480lbs.

Did Emma approve?


----------



## loon

ya was thinking the same Shadow as it did squat abit with a load of wood   Will add a little more psi to the tires and drive a little slower   Emma loves it!

loon


----------



## BrotherBart

I bought the exact same trailer (AgriFab) twenty-five years ago and have hauled hundreds of loads up the hill out of the woods in it. It is down at my neighbor's right now and he is using it to move gravel.

Mine will gladly hold more than my 24 horse garden tractor can pull up the hill. And I broke part of the tongue hitch a few years ago and went to the AgriFab website and the part was here three days later. For seven bucks.


----------



## loon

I forget the name of it Bart? 

Gonna weld another 12in on the tongue and reinforce the back walls, but i like it for sure 

Not sure what Murphy woulda thought of it though?


----------



## BrotherBart

Do what I did. Line the floor and sides with plywood to keep it from getting beat to crap when you throw wood in it. Thing will last forever. Mine is on its third set of tires and has outlived, or killed, three garden tractors.

Whatever label was on it, here is where it came from.

http://www.agri-fab.com/products/45-0240.aspx


----------



## rottiman

loon said:


> Me and Emma picked up a new toy yesterday  Alot easier on the bike than the old one..
> 
> It says its good for 1500lb?


 Yup, Foremen likes it...............Is it a dumper Loon?


----------



## loon

Its this one here Bart..TSC has them on this week for $149.

And it does dump rotti 

loon

http://www.amazon.com/YTL-Internati...3?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1350818409&sr=1-3


----------



## loon

Buddy tried, but i guess it was a little to high?


----------



## rottiman

sounds like Buddy needs a ramp..............


----------



## loon

rottiman said:


> sounds like Buddy needs a ramp..............


 

Boomer at least could of gave him a boost rotti


----------



## loon

Out hanging around in the backyard today and Buddy seemed to get a snout full of fun


----------



## rottiman

Bud man startin to look like Frosty the Snow dog.  Did Boomer give him a shove?  LOL


----------



## loon

Boomer is in his own little world rotti   different!  but a good fella 

Word has it you guys are at 3 ft of snow?

loon


----------



## rottiman

loon said:


> Boomer is in his own little world rotti  different! but a good fella
> 
> Word has it you guys are at 3 ft of snow?
> 
> loon


 Got about a foot friday/sat.  had about 4" of frozen slop before that.  Fridays storm ended with high winds bringing alot of branches down.  we lost hydro for about 8 hrs. overnight fri/sat.  Areas out around Barrys Bay/Combermere still out.  Moving in the bush now to cut is nearly impossible due to snow laden trees hanging over and the icy mess under the foot of snow.  Was planning to get a bunch cut coming week as I am off till the 3rd of Jan.  Dosen't look like that will be happening.  Merry Xmas to you , Mrs. Loon and the troops.


----------



## loon

Brother in law lives up by you and said the same thing 

Calling for some big snow here after Christmas? Off at noon today and went and got some of that Locust.






Then went out and grabbed some dead Maple 






Then came back to the house to this  






You guys have a good Christmas also Rotti 

Loon


----------



## thewoodlands

Loon have a great Christmas. We might get over a foot of new snow, what are they calling for in your area?


----------



## loon

You too zap and family  

Same as you i guess? up to 30 cm..Didnt even see it coming till last nite on the news?


----------



## rottiman

zap said:


> Loon have a great Christmas. We might get over a foot of new snow, what are they calling for in your area?


 Zap, Merry Xmas to you and the missus, have a great holiday.  Don't drink too much Egg Nog.......LOL


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> Zap, Merry Xmas to you and the missus, have a great holiday. Don't drink too much Egg Nog.......LOL


Same to you and your family, I promise not much on the drinks!


----------



## tfdchief

zap said:


> Same to you and your family, I promise not much on the drinks!


Not me Zap,  I am gonna have some drinks!  I need it.  Merry Christmas.  6 - 10 predicted here Christmas night.


----------



## thewoodlands

tfdchief said:


> Not me Zap,  I am gonna have some drinks!  I need it.  Merry Christmas.  6 - 10 predicted here Christmas night.


Calling for 10-14 with gust up to 35 MPH here.


----------



## Dix

Nice to see them in the holiday spirit, Loon 

Raining here... Zaps snow is going to be our heavy rain... going to load up the dry firewood  in the house today so we're ready. I'll put Murphy to work


----------



## loon

Santa spoiled them this year Dixie  Now they are calling for half the amount of snow which is still better than all the rain they are calling for at your house 
And sounds like Murphy is gonna be a busy boy 

loon


----------



## loon

Me and Emma were told that today was gonna be kinda quiet? House for some reason got full by 2ish 

We snuck out and dealt with a nice Oak before the dinner 











Hope you all are having a nice Christmas today 

Terry


----------



## tfdchief

Beautiful!  Merry Christmas Loon!


----------



## rottiman

Sweet looking tree Loon.  Hope you get er off the ground before the snow.


----------



## loon

Thanks guys..

There are a couple more that i am gonna deal with and hoping to have them in the T5 in a couple years 
It should be up at the house by noon rotti. And could be an interesting drive to work tomorrow morning 

loon


----------



## rottiman

loon said:


> Thanks guys..
> 
> There are a couple more that i am gonna deal with and hoping to have them in the T5 in a couple years
> It should be up at the house by noon rotti. And could be an interesting drive to work tomorrow morning
> 
> loon


 Yeah, now they are saying 2-4"  here by tomorrow evening.  Take er easy for sure.


----------



## loon

They are back up to 20cm and big wind?

Heading out to grab that Oak and check the new path it came from


----------



## loon

Went and grabbed the oak this afternoon and thinking Emma wasnt too impressed 

Dead maple in the trailer and used the tractor for those 1000 pound blocks


----------



## rottiman

Looks like shes bored to me.  Sounds like you guys are going to get a good blast.  Saying 5 cm. here tonight and tomorrow.  Better get your snow shoes out  LOL


----------



## loon

The news doesnt really know whats gonna fall rotti? Dont think its going to be as bad as the gang over in the states

She just got in from a big run on the farm


----------



## loon

We spent quite abit of time plowing around the farm and Emma finally called it quits


----------



## rottiman

Thats what happens when you make her do all the driving...........LOL


----------



## loon

Buddy had to follow her path today rotti


----------



## rottiman

Unless your the lead dog, the view never changes................! LOL


----------



## loon

Went and got this fella out of the tree line today and was wondering if anyone knows what it is?

Not great pictures 
















Then stayed back at the house as everything i did today i got stuck in the snow  






This was about 20 minutes ago out the front window..


----------



## loon

Big difference this weekend zap  And the dogs are filling the house up with mud  






Supposed to rain all day but if there is a break i am gonna go get this dead tree in the far field..


----------



## thewoodlands

It's a mess over here, it was raining pretty good the last time I was out. We won't lose enough snow that I'll be able to get back in the woods, it's actually made it worse.


----------



## rottiman

Pure crap up here too, till it freezes up again.


----------



## loon

Tried to get into the woods zap 






Rotti we just stayed close to home and did some splitting


----------



## loon

ooops! Here is the pic zap


----------



## thewoodlands

loon said:


> ooops! Here is the pic zap


You better wear a floatation device in that, that's worse than over here.


----------



## luv2byte

I LOVE that you take the dogs out with you!  Far too many people I know have pets to just have them but don't do anything with them, even if they are just hanging out with you in the woods, it's fantastic for them.  It's obvious how much your pets enjoy hanging out with you.  

Because we take our dogs to "daycare" twice a week to hang with their peeps & have lots of dog playmates to get out dog energy, be ause we will walk them in the cold, play frisbee in the rain 5-6 times a day I often hear how spoiled our dogs are.  They are not spoiled, they are treated as a pet, kept stimulated to not get bored & have negative behaviors & doing these things with them keeps us happy too.  It's fun to watch Skyler run with all he has so the frisbee doesn't fall to the ground, or watch Chloe prance as someone passes us on a walk then seeing he disappointment if they didn't stop to pet her.   It's amusing to see their personalities.


----------



## loon

They all have it good here luv  and wouldnt have it any other way 

loon


----------



## loon

zap said:


> You better wear a floatation device in that, that's worse than over here.


 

Was just cutting wood there the other day zap


----------



## thewoodlands

loon said:


> Was just cutting wood there the other day zap


Loon stars in Swamp Loggers!


----------



## loon

zap said:


> Loon stars in Swamp Loggers!


 



Thinking it will be a bit till i get back down there


----------



## thewoodlands

loon said:


> Thinking it will be a bit till i get back down there


The weather wil cool off so maybe next weekend, it should freeze, just bring your skates.


----------



## loon

After yesterdays fun with the tractor 

Me and Emma figured we couldnt go wrong splitting some smalls for the T5 

loon


----------



## loon

Getting pretty mucky out now! But we are still giving it a go


----------



## loon

She got busy this afternoon


----------



## thewoodlands

loon said:


> She got busy this afternoon


Looks like we will warm up a bit over here this week, how about you?


----------



## loon

Same over here zap 
They were saying sunny and mild all week yesterday? But just checked the forecast and now sunny/rainy/snowy?


----------



## thewoodlands

loon said:


> Same over here zap
> They were saying sunny and mild all week yesterday? But just checked the forecast and now sunny/rainy/snowy?


If we do get some snow this time of year it won't last long.


----------



## ScotO

They're calling for a storm tonight through tomorrow evening for us.  Last I heard it was between 5-8".  I'm officially sick of it....


----------



## tfdchief

zap said:


> If we do get some snow this time of year it won't last long.


Same here Zap, but have you seen what I am getting? Yikes, it's going to take a while to get rid of it. Holy cow. Motorists are stranded, we are opening up an emergency shelter, power is out in places, vehicle crashes and rescues everywhere. Its going to be a long night, ugh.


----------



## thewoodlands

tfdchief said:


> Same here Zap, but have you seen what I am getting? Yikes, it's going to take a while to get rid of it. Holy cow. Motorists are stranded, we are opening up an emergency shelter, power is out in places, vehicle crashes and rescues everywhere. Its going to be a long night, ugh.


How much are you getting?


----------



## tfdchief

Scotty Overkill said:


> They're calling for a storm tonight through tomorrow evening for us. Last I heard it was between 5-8". I'm officially sick of it....


It hasn't left here yet Scotty, and it's a dusey.  Get ready


----------



## ScotO

tfdchief said:


> It hasn't left here yet Scotty, and it's a dusey. Get ready


Chief, I won't hold it against you if you just KEEP IT OUT THERE!

Stay safe, my friend.......better days are ahead of us.  Spring HAS to come sometime.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## tfdchief

zap said:


> How much are you getting?


About 8 so far and looks like a lot more to come.  We are still right in the middle of it.


----------



## thewoodlands

tfdchief said:


> About 8 so far and looks like a lot more to come. We are still right in the middle of it.


I take it your getting wind with the wet heavy snow?

 April 1 trout season opens here so this coming weekend it's time to get our fishing license, maybe head to the brook after work some night.


----------



## tfdchief

zap said:


> I take it your getting wind with the wet heavy snow?
> 
> April 1 trout season opens here so this coming weekend it's time to get our fishing license, maybe head to the brook after work some night.


Yes, some wind, but thank goodness the temps in the 30's and wet snow, it isn't blowing to bad.  I am afraid it is going to get worse though, as the night temps drop.  It has been a white out since about 3 this afternoon just from the rate of snow fall.


----------



## thewoodlands

tfdchief said:


> Yes, some wind, but thank goodness the temps in the 30's and wet snow, it isn't blowing to bad. I am afraid it is going to get worse though, as the night temps drop. It has been a white out since about 3 this afternoon just from the rate of snow fall.


Stay safe. The times they called for this area to get hit (left work early a couple of times) we never received chit.


----------



## loon

Not good chief 

http://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=d1fa1cd7a31db67e&hl=en&gl=CA&source=web


----------



## tfdchief

loon said:


> Not good chief
> 
> http://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=d1fa1cd7a31db67e&hl=en&gl=CA&source=web


Yep, And what bothers me is we already have about what they predicted and it looks like a lot more to come.  We will be fine.   We have done it before.   I just sent a text to all my personnel reminding them that when the alarm sounds to drive slowly and safely......We can't make a difference if we don't get there.


----------



## tfdchief

Update: The path to the wood shed this morning......13 inches and now blowing, although that should stop since it supposed to get above freezing today.


----------



## tfdchief

Sorry, I kind of highjacked the thread......let's get back to Emma Part 2


----------



## loon

Great day chief  Had the crew helping out


----------



## thewoodlands

Looks like the crew had a good day.


----------



## loon

Nice day today for sure zap..eh 

The 2 little ones were in the house, but me and Emma had the splitter busy


----------



## thewoodlands

loon said:


> Nice day today for sure zap..eh
> 
> The 2 little ones were in the house, but me and Emma had the splitter busy


Nice work Loon, what type of wood is it and what saw does Emma like to run?


----------



## loon

She wont let me near her 4 wheeler 

Dead Elm and some Maple


----------



## loon

Butt cold and windy today 

Boomer got a new haircut and he's not too impressed with it


----------



## thewoodlands

I can't blame Boomer, I'd be pissed too!


----------



## Dix

Loving 'dem doggies, Loon


----------



## loon

Emma gave me a new Coolie for my birthday a few days back 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands

It looks like you had a nice day, did you stack or cut? Nice pile of wood in the background.


----------



## fishingpol

I gotta ask.  What is the significance of  "loon"?  Favorite bird?  Just curious.


----------



## loon

We were just hanging out that day zap 

Got a cottage on a 'Loon Lake' and it kinda stuck on me fishingpol?


----------



## fishingpol

loon said:


> We were just hanging out that day zap
> 
> Got a cottage on a 'Loon Lake' and it kinda stuck on me fishingpol?


 

Ah.    Me, I like fishing(but don't have time to go) and I have a Polish last name.  I know, I panicked picking an screen name.


I don't mean to hijack the thread, but here is a pic of a loon head that I carved many years ago for a carving competition in Connecticut in '95.  I also have two full sized loons that I made back in those days.


----------



## loon

fishingpol said:


> Ah. Me, I like fishing(but don't have time to go) and I have a Polish last name. I know, I panicked picking an screen name.
> 
> 
> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but here is a pic of a loon head that I carved many years ago for a carving competition in Connecticut in '95. I also have two full sized loons that I made back in those days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 101838


 
Very nice


----------

